# [solved] new baselayout: pppd works but gives warnign msgs

## toralf

I'm wondering about the warnings I get :

```
n22 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   received address 92.224.126.152

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

n22 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                                        [ ok ]

Cannot find device "ppp0"

```

 with these settings in /etc/conf.d/net

```
#       IBM: LAN

#

config_eth0="192.168.0.254/16"

dhcp_eth0="nontp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-L -t 37 -h <snip>"

#       home: DSL

#

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

username_ppp0="<snip>"

password_ppp0=""

pppd_ppp0="defaultroute usepeerdns maxfail 1 updetach"

```

Last edited by toralf on Sun May 15, 2011 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6682525.html#6682525

----------

## toralf

thx

----------

